# Nathan Copeland & Shinobu vs Omoi & Karui



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 20, 2009)

VS



*Nathan and Shinobu are blood thirsty

and

Omoi and Karui think they captured Bee 

who will win *


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 18, 2009)

anyone? plz


----------

